# Acoustic Elegance AV10H-D2 subwoofers!



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

To those who know how good they are, here's my page for them. I have a pair.

Acoustic Elegance AE 10" Subwoofer AV10H D2 Dual 2 Ohm Coil 700W RMS | eBay

I really, really hate to get rid of them but they are just sitting unused and might be for years, so someone else should enjoy them I think.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Wowwwww, nice!!! GLWS, did you list on the AE forum too?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Wowwwww, nice!!! GLWS, did you list on the AE forum too?


Didn't think about that. Its a really, really dead forum so it didn't come to mind. 

Yeah I'd much rather sell them to someone here, than get ripped on eBay and Paypal both, so if anybody wants these, let me know and I'll end the auction and go with a normal transaction. I'm legit.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> Didn't think about that. Its a really, really dead forum so it didn't come to mind.
> 
> Yeah I'd much rather sell them to someone here, than get ripped on eBay and Paypal both, so if anybody wants these, let me know and I'll end the auction and go with a normal transaction. I'm legit.


Amazingly I've sold almost all of my AE stuff on their forum. It is slow for posts but people are definitely lurking the classifieds section there in droves.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Well they didn't sell, so if anybody here is interested in them, please contact me. I'll be working out another eBay listing but as I said before, I'd much, much rather sell them here with people who know what they can do.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe try listing them on the Parts Express forums too. Lots of AE AV fans there.


----------

